

Mobile and Web Security Will Be Major Topics at Black Hat - marcieoum
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/259587/mobile_and_web_security_will_be_major_topics_at_black_hat.html

======
rman666
Nice title. In other news, if you're wet and outside, it's probably raining.

WTF, did you think they were going to talk about at Black Hat, flowers?

